# 96 200sx se front disc brake question



## tdocz (May 4, 2004)

While replacing the front disc pads on my 96 200SX SE over the weekend I noticed something peculiar. The passenger side disc pad assembly was missing 2 small wire springs that appear to act as tension springs for the brake pads. These "springs" were present on the driver side front brake pad assembly.

My questions:
1) what are these tiny, wire springs called and where would I go to purchase replacements?

2) would the absence of these springs on the passenger side brakes wear down the brake pads faster than on the driver side? This was observed in my case and I can only attribute the uneven pad wearage to the missing wire springs.

Thank you in advance.

-TdocZ


----------

